# Red Snapper in Panama City Beach



## RGRToon (Jul 11, 2016)

My son in laws and I went out for a half day trip and caught our limit of red snapper.  Also caught a black and white snapper, some b-lines and too many trigger fish to count, unfortunately they aren't in season so we released them.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Jul 11, 2016)

*Know your pain!!!!*

Even in season you can only keep 2 snapper per person,  it's hard to release a 32 inch snapper an watch it die or a shark gets it!


----------



## RGRToon (Jul 12, 2016)

Bowbenderman said:


> Even in season you can only keep 2 snapper per person,  it's hard to release a 32 inch snapper an watch it die or a shark gets it!



You're right about having to release fish and watch them die or get eaten by other fish.  We had two deck hands and a captain so we got to keep their two snapper also.


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Some good eating right there. Vermilion snapper taste just as good as the Reds to me!!


----------



## donald-f (Jul 18, 2016)

RGRToon said:


> You're right about having to release fish and watch them die or get eaten by other fish.  We had two deck hands and a captain so we got to keep their two snapper also.



I can't believe they would do that. The law reads that the limit is 2 per fisherman and that the deck hands and captain can not keep a limit.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 19, 2016)

Bowbenderman said:


> Even in season you can only keep 2 snapper per person,  it's hard to release a 32 inch snapper an watch it die or a shark gets it!



They need to be using a tool called " seaqualizer " to get the fish back down where it was caught and it has a better chance of survival.


----------

